# Dow International



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

So, who's thinking of going to DIMC this year?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I got accepted by the university. I need a roommate (who's a girl). 
I need a bit of info about the girl's hostel and the uni itself. It'll be great if people could post a few pictures, to reduce my nervousness


----------



## saraadel (Jul 5, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> I got accepted by the university. I need a roommate (who's a girl).
> I need a bit of info about the girl's hostel and the uni itself. It'll be great if people could post a few pictures, to reduce my nervousness


when did u get accepted? For the year of 2014 to 2015 or 2013to 2014?? could you also please tell me which month u received your acceptance letter


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

For 2014- 2015. Last month Alhamdulillah, why?

- - - Updated - - -

Did you?


----------



## saraadel (Jul 5, 2014)

Congrats....when did you apply though? And after how long did you receive your acceptance letter? Nope I applied pretty late...last month to be specific, do you think it too late?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you  
I applied in May. They replied in late June. 
No, I don't think you're late. They have no deadlines, you could've applied even later. But ultimately acceptance is up to them. Did you applu with Sat II's ??

- - - Updated - - -

Apply*


----------



## saraadel (Jul 5, 2014)

yes but my sat score for physics was not in when I applied(I gave it in June) so now that the result is out I have sent it to them recently
Did u apply on Sat II too?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup.

- - - Updated - - -

Good luck then


----------



## saraadel (Jul 5, 2014)

Which country are you from? You must be a Pakistani I know ,but to apply to DIMC you must be an international student too...where do you live?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

saraadel said:


> Which country are you from? You must be a Pakistani I know ,but to apply to DIMC you must be an international student too...where do you live?


Lol  Yes, I am a Pakistani. Yes, I must be an international student. I live in the UAE.


----------



## Aleena Imran (Jul 8, 2014)

*I Want To Apply*



Thrushe42 said:


> So, who's thinking of going to DIMC this year?


Hi i wanted to apply to DIMC so the one who got accepted congrats!!!! can you please sepicify the procedures you went through and did you apply with an IBCC certificate and what were your SAT II scores? and did you have to give an entrance exam or was your acceptance based on SAT II scores.. Thankyou.. the reply will be very helpul


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it'll be better if you carefully read the brochure and the application form. If you are still confused about their prerequisites; you should send them a big email with all your questions. Trust me, they're guidance will be a lot better than ours.


----------



## Aleena Imran (Jul 8, 2014)

I have read the brochure and application form... Thanks , i tried calling them from Qatar unfortunately they did not answer.. i'm planning to go to pak in August and personally meet them to remove all my confusion.. could you please (if you want to) tell me your SAT scores so i know what my target should be
All help will be appreciated


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Aleena Imran said:


> I have read the brochure and application form... Thanks , i tried calling them from Qatar unfortunately they did not answer.. i'm planning to go to pak in August and personally meet them to remove all my confusion.. could you please (if you want to) tell me your SAT scores so i know what my target should be
> All help will be appreciated


Please check your inbox.


----------



## Aleena Imran (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah i did thanks soo much


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy to help


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

So... I still need a room mate.


----------



## saraadel (Jul 5, 2014)

Got my acceptance letter today Alhamdulillah. Thanks for helping me with my queries


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Omg! Congratulations :thumbsup:
Aww you're most welcome.


----------



## SumthnKhan (Jul 15, 2014)

hello there
if you still want info regarding the dorm, I can help. I had a chance to see the campus and dorms last year. Plus my sister is currently attending DIMC so yea.
On a side note- I am kind of behind on the whole applying part. Did you use SAT II scores or IBCC ?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey, 
Yes, please. First hand information is always better. 
SAT II's 

- - - Updated - - -

That's not the only Q I have... I want to know how good/bad is the food sold at the cafeteria?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey. I am a final year student at DIMC. If you have any questions about DIMC, feel free to private message me at any time. =]


----------



## MARIAM RASHID (Jul 22, 2014)

I got in too


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## jerry (May 21, 2014)

Hey what was the last year merit of bhria medical college ? what is the level of difficulty of their enterence test. i am from punjab and have 70% in fsc. Is there any chance for me :/


----------



## SumthnKhan (Jul 15, 2014)

Cool, Thank you 
She food is decent, then again she's kind of a picky eater


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

jerry said:


> Hey what was the last year merit of bhria medical college ? what is the level of difficulty of their enterence test. i am from punjab and have 70% in fsc. Is there any chance for me :/


I don't know what Dow has to do with Bahria -.-
You should check other threads.

- - - Updated - - -



SumthnKhan said:


> Cool, Thank you
> She food is decent, then again she's kind of a picky eater


Yes, well to be honest, I am too  
Decent sounds good to me, or at least better than what others have said.

- - - Updated - - -



*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Hey. I am a final year student at DIMC. If you have any questions about DIMC, feel free to private message me at any time. =]


Will do! Let me just compile all of them into one msg. Thank you in advance.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

You're welcome ^_^


----------



## saba urooj (Jul 24, 2014)

Let me know Faarina khan What about the entry test of Dow medical college .... ?Is it really a difficult test ? Before attempting test we have to take classes from coaching centre or not ?


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Hey
Have registered but not yet accepted as I am applying through IBCC equivalency not SAT so my results aren't out yet


So can any of you tell me about 'aptitude test' .. Are we suppose to give it or something .. The brochure says we have too

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you for the help 
Have seen you helping out in many other threads too
We really appreciate it .. Good to have a senior like you 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't think we have to give it. I don't even think there is any aptitude test, even though I've read it in the brochure. I asked them about it as well, but they didn't seem to notice/didn't care. 
Maybe it doesn't apply to us anymore. 
Don't get me wrong btw...it's still a maybe.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey! To the ones who've gotten accepted, have you paid the admission fees (600 dollars) yet? And hiw did you guys send your SAT 2 scores to the college? 
Also, what do you mean by an acceptance letter? I got an email saying Im eligible for admission but they asked me to pay the admission fees. 
Please reply ASAP


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Admission fee is like registration fee
so u pay it when u apply usually.
that is what i know 

and yes I did pay it after sending the admission form


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

The admission fee concept, I admit, is a little confusing. See, usually in most universities, one has to send the admission fee with the application form. In DIMC, the concept is the same, but they are a little lenient. They'll even accept it after one has applied, and even after they've said that one is "eligible."
Acceptance letter is just a means of informing the student of official acceptance.


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

I can provide you the pictures of Girls hostel but from Outside  Welcome to DIMC.


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

That's fine too. Thank you


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Thrushe42 said:


> I don't think we have to give it. I don't even think there is any aptitude test, even though I've read it in the brochure. I asked them about it as well, but they didn't seem to notice/didn't care.
> Maybe it doesn't apply to us anymore.
> Don't get me wrong btw...it's still a maybe.


hey i m not able to reply to your private messages .. Check your settings etc.


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Guys, for the SAT II it says we have to take biology, chemistry and a third subject. What exactly is this third subject supposed to be? Anything?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Math, physics, or any other subject of your choice.


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

how did you guys send your application forms to the college? by posting it or via email?


----------



## 18ne (May 4, 2014)

Amnahx3 said:


> how did you guys send your application forms to the college? by posting it or via email?


via email


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

18ne said:


> via email


thanks! to the email address on the brochure thing, right?


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes  Good Luck Amnah!




Amnahx3 said:


> thanks! to the email address on the brochure thing, right?


----------



## futuredoctor (Aug 26, 2014)

*New To DIMC*

Hi guys, 
I will also be attending DIMC this December (2014) and am a bit hesitant in regards to the atmosphere and the work load. I would love to speak to someone who is already at DIMC in order to answer a few questions that I have. I would also love to get to know some of the people joining DIMC this year so feel free to private message me.


----------



## Amnahx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any information about the dorms or pictures etc?


----------



## saraadel (Jul 5, 2014)

Yea watch this: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LxWh1aDuQJ8


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm a dimc student feel free to inbox me questions


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Iamabcd said:


> I'm a dimc student feel free to inbox me questions


Thank you  
I'll make a list...


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Thrushe42, did you change your msging settings? I wasn't able to reply to your msgs for the longest time...


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Thrushe42, did you change your msging settings? I wasn't able to reply to your msgs for the longest time...


Sorry for the inconvenience love. But I was having a bit of an issue with the settings...all good now :thumbsup:


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Your inbox is full so i am not able to send any private messages to you. Anyone who cant receive or send anyone messages its because your inbox is full and you need to clean it. So here are the answers to your questions

In med school there is no such thing as being stupid or smart. Smart are those who study, and stupid are those who waste time. You will ONLY pass if you study Its not that hard, just so much info to digest! Thats why start from day 1 and you wont be cramming and freaking out few days before the exams. How I study: I read the books by subject highlight and UNDERSTAND then i go back and memorize and look at lecture outlines and review books. Again everyone has different ways of studying, you'll realize whats the best for you when you start studying
Food is alright, I personally eat at the canteen downstairs probably maximum twice a week, if you have family in Karachi or a roommate who does ask them to send food from home, other wise Mcdonalds, dominos, pizza hut, Chinese restaurants, burger places, and a bunch of others deliver as well. When grocery shopping you can go to Farids, hyper star, or naheeds and buy frozen food like you would do back home

NO ELECTRICITY PROBLEMS. 
You wont need ac credits until march so let your parents know to give you extra money. If you have a roommate 3-4 thousand rupees per month for each will take care for a whole month. There is both hot and cold water available as well!


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Iamabcd said:


> Your inbox is full so i am not able to send any private messages to you. Anyone who cant receive or send anyone messages its because your inbox is full and you need to clean it. So here are the answers to your questions
> 
> In med school there is no such thing as being stupid or smart. Smart are those who study, and stupid are those who waste time. You will ONLY pass if you study Its not that hard, just so much info to digest! Thats why start from day 1 and you wont be cramming and freaking out few days before the exams. How I study: I read the books by subject highlight and UNDERSTAND then i go back and memorize and look at lecture outlines and review books. Again everyone has different ways of studying, you'll realize whats the best for you when you start studying
> Food is alright, I personally eat at the canteen downstairs probably maximum twice a week, if you have family in Karachi or a roommate who does ask them to send food from home, other wise Mcdonalds, dominos, pizza hut, Chinese restaurants, burger places, and a bunch of others deliver as well. When grocery shopping you can go to Farids, hyper star, or naheeds and buy frozen food like you would do back home
> ...


Thank you for all your help Iamabcd, we really appreciate it


----------



## Aqsa123 (Nov 9, 2014)

@saraadel i cant send you messages anymore


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Aqsa123 said:


> @saraadel i cant send you messages anymore


Lol Aqsa don't worry... that inbox will never be kept in order XD


----------



## saraadel (Jul 5, 2014)

Aqsa123 said:


> @saraadel i cant send you messages anymore





Thrushe42 said:


> Lol Aqsa don't worry... that inbox will never be kept in order XD


hey sorry you guys ,I am going to clear my inbox now...the time has come!


----------

